# Ambitioniertes Projekt - Brauche Stichworte



## dehlen (30. Aug 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe vor in einem etwas längerem Zeitraum einen Bankautomaten, Kaffeeautomaten etc zu bauen.
Das ganze wollte ich grafisch sehr ansprechend machen und daher brauche ich ein paar Stichworte oder Seiten wo ich nähere Erläuterungen zu solchen Implementierungen finde.
Sachen wie Drag&Drop vom Geldschein in den dazugehörigen Schlitz, Kameraanimation(Kamera soll nach unten fahren und dann soll die Hand angezeigt werden, in der das Geld liegt, etc sind Dinge wo ich jetzt nicht auf Anhieb sagen könnte wie ich soetwas zu implementieren habe. Ich hoffe mir kann hier irgendeiner mit Erfahrungen, eigenen Projekten, Links zu ähnlichen Projekten oder Links zu Dokumentationen helfen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Michael... (30. Aug 2012)

dehlen hat gesagt.:


> Sachen wie Drag&Drop vom Geldschein in den dazugehörigen Schlitz, Kameraanimation(Kamera soll nach unten fahren und dann soll die Hand angezeigt werden, in der das Geld liegt, etc sind Dinge wo ich jetzt nicht auf Anhieb sagen könnte wie ich soetwas zu implementieren habe.


Weiß nicht ob ich Dich bzw. Dein Vorhaben richtig verstanden habe. Aber meiner Einschätzung nach brauchst Du hier kein Drag&Drop oder andere komplexe Funktionen. Das liese sich einfach mit einer eigenen Komponenten, in der man selbst zeichnet und fertige Bildchen anzeigt realisieren.

Interessant, aber evtl. auch etwas "überdimensioniert" könnte hier für Filthy Rich Clients sein


----------



## dehlen (30. Aug 2012)

Hm kannst du das ausführen ? Mit eigener Komponente meinst du von einer Komponente erben und dann die entsprechen Methoden überschreiben ?


----------



## Michael... (30. Aug 2012)

dehlen hat gesagt.:


> Hm kannst du das ausführen ? Mit eigener Komponente meinst du von einer Komponente erben und dann die entsprechen Methoden überschreiben ?


Ja, z.B. von JPanel erben, MouseListener und MouseMotionListener drauf (für Knopf drücken oder so Sachen wie Geld in Geldschlitz schieben...) und die paintComponent(Graphics) überschreiben, in der das ganze dargestellt wird.


----------



## andreT (30. Aug 2012)

Zum Thema Drag&Drop : Ich würde mir das mit dem DnD bzgl. Java nochmal genau überlegen bzw. bevor du dich/die Anwendung darauf versteifst -> Meine Erfahrungen bzgl. Java-DnD sind übelst! Kein Vergleich mit dem Windows DnD o.ä.. Oft bleibt der Drag einfach kleben, d.h. daß du noch im Drag Modus bist obwohl du schon die Maustaste losgelassen hast. Ich hab dann mit Listenern gearbeitet um parallel solche Bugs abzufangen ... aber am Ende hab ich es aufgegeben. Seitdem lasse ich jedenfalls die Finger vom Java-DnD. Bevor du also loslegst, vorher ein paar Test-Programme o.ä. basteln.

Und wie oben erwähnt, oft lassen sich solche Sachen natürlich auch ohne DnD erledigen, es sei denn es sollen z.B. Spielanimationen sein o.ä..


----------

